# Sharing: Last Week Shook My Faith



## loolalooh (May 28, 2012)

....................


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 28, 2012)

There is beauty in pain. There are things going on in your life that God is working on that is too much for understanding. I'm glad that you shared bc there will be some who can gain comfort in this. I understand too well about  things you wrote. Your strength in God is showing do you see it?


----------



## Darenia (May 28, 2012)

I know it was difficult for you to share this, but I want to thank you. I don't normally come in here, but saw your title and it drew me in. I too have been going through some trials and you words really struck something in me. There is so much more I want to say, but just cant find the words right now.  Just Thank You.


----------



## menina (May 28, 2012)

thank you for this loolalooh! i'll keep you in prayer.


----------



## LostInAdream (May 28, 2012)

So glad I read this post, I soo needed this today. I pray that you continue to have faith.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 28, 2012)

You're not alone. I went through a very tough time emotionally and spiritually from 2008-2011 and it shook me to the core. It made me realize that Jesus is the only person in my life that will never change or abandon me. Praying, which I need to do more consistently, is the only thing that has kept me from going over the edge. 

I've gotten to the point a few times where I felt like God was not listening to me. But then that feeling is very short lived because I will then realize that I need to stop relying on others or my own strength, I have to keep my eyes on Him. 

OP I'm sorry for what you're going through. I'm sending you a big hug and letting you know that God loves you, He will never leave you nor forsake you (Heb 13:5).


----------



## loolalooh (May 28, 2012)

*You're welcome AND thank you, ladies! * The following lyrics are on my heart right now and helping me through:



> When I look back on my life
> And see the things that I've been through
> The only thing my heart can say is
> Lord, You've brought me
> ...



Marcus Cole, The Lord Has Been Good

*I think I had a revelation this evening on just how present He really has been.*  Maybe I will share it in the near future.  I know it sounds odd, but even in this moment, I feel blessed.  Amen.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this testimony.....God still heals......


----------



## Raspberry (May 28, 2012)

I've had my own struggles with resentment and hopelessness and I've have to acknowledge that I often turn to God for explanations without considering the word he's already given. It's so easy to quote the Word and feel good about it, but it's not truly real until you live it out.


James 1:2-7 (NLT)
2 Dear brothers and sisters,[a] when troubles come your way, consider it an opportunity for great joy. 3 For you know that when your faith is tested, your endurance has a chance to grow. 4 So let it grow, for when your endurance is fully developed, you will be perfect and complete, needing nothing.

5 If you need wisdom, ask our generous God, and he will give it to you. He will not rebuke you for asking. 6 But when you ask him, be sure that your faith is in God alone. Do not waver, for a person with divided loyalty is as unsettled as a wave of the sea that is blown and tossed by the wind. 

It's taken me years to digest the verses above and I'm still having new revelations about what it means to "count it all joy." This principle doesn't instantly tickle the ear but we do grow the most in character and godliness through our trials. If you are striving to walk in His will God doesn't let any experience go to waste; your trials are foundations for your future triumphs and testimonies. 

Despite your momentary afflictions, you can thank Him now for the joy set before you and the awesome things waiting on the other side of this mountain. God takes care of his kids 

ETA: This TD Jakes sermon has really touched me lately: Things We Learn Along The Way


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (May 28, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> *You're welcome AND thank you, ladies! * The following lyrics are on my heart right now and helping me through:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are!

It is soooo hard when we dont attain the things we set out for in the timing or in the way etc that we had desired for it to happen, BUT SIS.........GOD IS ON THE THRONE!  He loves us so much and he wants us to  love him like that and focus on him, keeping him first.  You dont know maybe something about that job may have eventually drove you away from him?  I have been dealing with this too.  I think a lot of us have.  I believe we are being purged.  God is jeleous, but he loves us.  Jeleous is actually one of his names (Exodus 34:14)!  I didnt know that, but it is.  And all he wants from us is ALL of our heart, b/c we sure have his.  

I dont want to be preachy or anything, but my heart is full about this  because the devil is really buzy and anything that he can use to ensnare us he will including things that look like blessings. 

The thing the Lord want is our complete faith.  That we would trust him poor rich, sick or well.  He wants to know that our relationship is not predicated on what he can do for us.  An example would be Abraham.  He trusted God even to the point of sacrifice of his son, just because God said so.  An angel had to wrestle Abraham to keep him from plunging the knife in his own flesh and bloods heart, and that is what God did for us......giving His Son out of love.  

He wants our love.  

Thats what its all about.

Thats it.  


When I think about it that is what anyone wants from those close to them, but God, being who he is, is able to redirect us back to him when we get off course and it doesnt really feel good, but I thank God for it!!!

Sorry, just typing thoughts about this.  BIG HUG FROM ME SIS


----------



## Laela (May 29, 2012)

Awesome testimony, Raspberry ... I agree esp with the bolded!

loolalooh, thanks for sharing your experience. God is faithful...



Raspberry said:


> I've had my own struggles with resentment and hopelessness and I've have to acknowledge that I often turn to God for explanations without considering the word he's already given. *It's so easy to quote the Word and feel good about it, but it's not truly real until you live it out.*


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 29, 2012)

Read this and thought about you loolalooh.

It's your weaknesses, not your strengths, that draw you closer to God. It is also your weaknesses that enable you to help others. It is the broken who become "masters at mending". Your most effective ministry can come out of your most painful experiences. The things you're most relunctant to share are often the very things God will use to help others. "I am glad to boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may work through me". (2CO 12:9) By: A.J.


----------



## BertasHija (May 29, 2012)

You ARE extremely blessed!

God will never leave his children and when things are going right, just know that He is allowing these things to happen to you because He knows that you can handle it.  Count it as a privelege that God has chosen YOU to be a vessel for His glory in the end.

And keep in mind that the enemy isn't trying to attack people that he already has in his pocket. When things start looking rough, know that you're doing something right and CONTINUE to do right and trust in the Lord.

sn: I am the BIGGEST lurker on this forum and I think this is actually my first post since I joined last year?..or maybe I lurked for about 6 months, then joined? l0l IDK but this really pushed me to say something so thanks for bringing me out of lurkdome l0l Hey everybody!


----------



## loolalooh (May 29, 2012)

Thank you, ladies.  Thank you for your words of truth and encouragement.


----------



## loolalooh (May 29, 2012)

BertasHija said:


> You ARE extremely blessed!
> 
> God will never leave his children and when things are going right, just know that He is allowing these things to happen to you because He knows that you can handle it.  Count it as a privelege that God has chosen YOU to be a vessel for His glory in the end.
> 
> ...




Awww, Welcome out of lurkdom, BertasHija. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2012)

You are God's Handmaiden, A Vessel of His Word.    When God chose "Mary" to carry His 'Word' Jesus in her womb, it was not without trial and persecution.    

Her first trial was the initial 'rejection' of Joseph, her husband to be, who thought she had sinned.    God intervened and spoke to Joseph in a dream that Mary had conceived of the Holy Spirit and not from sin.   

He married her in love and peace.

Her second trial was the gruesome trip while 'great with child' to Bethlehem due to Ceasar Agustus and a census.     She went into labour and without any room in the 'Inn', she gave birth to the 'Son of God' (the Word of God) in a stable surrounded by animals, hay and swaddling rags to wrap her baby in; God's Word. 

The next trial was when they had to leave Bethlehem, for the order of King Herod was to kill all baby boys two years and under... in a dream God spoke to Joseph to arise, take the mother and her child into Nazareth.   

These were not easy tasks; imagine tribulation at it's height...no where to stay and rest their heads in peace.   Yet with them, no matter where they were, they were protected for they were carrying the 'Word'... "Jesus".  

Now there are many who might think, if Mary had not carried the 'Word', then none of those things would have happened to her.    

Hmmmmm, maybe, maybe not.   However, Mary never stopped loving, nor did she stop carrying the Word, which God had placed within her... to give life to others.  

Babygirl... now you are carrying 'the Word' within you and the enemy satan, is after that Word, he is trying you, to see just how long you will hold onto it.   Whenever God's Word is sown, satan comes immediately to steal it. (Mark 4:15(b).    He's out to stop/hinder/discourage the one who 'sows' God's Word and he's out to prevent others who hear it, from receiving it and from holding onto it. 

Precious Loolahloo, you've been sharing the Word... Giving the Word and planting God's Word into the hearts of others.    satan is trying to stop you.  You're good at sharing the Word because you love it... You're in love with God and the Word is alive within you; it the life of God's Word just flows into the hearts of those around you.     

Sweetheart........  

Guess whose mad and is trying to stop you?  

  You got it!    

Why?   

Because if he can get you distracted enough and discouraged enough....  

BINGO!  

Keep praising God anyway, Babygirl.  Keep praising God and keep that Word flowing.   It's killing the devil; it's literally killing him.   All he can do is throw egg shells at your window, but Jesus is your windex and wiper.   Jesus will still be there to block the hits (the Shield of Faith); and to lead you and guide you PAST... not just through, but PAST this and you will continue to go from glory to glory... in Jesus' Name. 

Keep going, Love.   Keep going.  Let the devil know he cannot push you around; he cannot bully you. he cannot stop you and Jesus.   For greater is He (Jesus) who is IN you, than he who is in the world.  

Loolahloo, you are not a 'surface' Christian.   You are rooted and grounded in the Lord and this is the reward that you will never lose.  The world is on it's last wooded leg, while you stand on two strong legs upon the Rock, called Jesus.     You are not a loser, nor a quitter.    You are a winner, more than a Conqueror, you will indeed complete the race and not lose face nor pace.  You have the courage and the strength to continue on.  

Keep going, God isn't through with you and it will be along time before your season on earth has reached its course.   

Keep going sweet love.  Don't give up, the Word needs a place to live, to grow and to abide.   In you, God's Word can never be aborted.  It's life in you Forever.   

In Jesus' Name... Amen and Amen.   

As for the guy who couldn't wait... Good!   Men are a dime a dozen, but God has one for you worth millions.


----------



## loolalooh (May 29, 2012)

^^^^ Thank you for your words, Shimmie.  So true indeed.

I am absorbing everything all you ladies have said and am very grateful for the sisters in this forum.  Amen.


----------



## MSee (May 29, 2012)

Loolahlooh as much as I'm sorry you had to go through so much I'm quite certain it will work out for your good. You are already responding in a way that shows your foundation. 

I'll be praying for you.


----------



## sidney (May 29, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Read this and thought about you @loolalooh.
> 
> It's your weaknesses, not your strengths, that draw you closer to God. It is also your weaknesses that enable you to help others. It is the broken who become "masters at mending". Your most effective ministry can come out of your most painful experiences. The things you're most relunctant to share are often the very things God will use to help others. "I am glad to boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may work through me". (2CO 12:9) By: A.J.





NaturallySweet73 said:


> You are!
> 
> It is soooo hard when we dont attain the things we set out for in the  timing or in the way etc that we had desired for it to happen, BUT  SIS.........GOD IS ON THE THRONE!  He loves us so much and he wants us  to  love him like that and focus on him, keeping him first.  *You dont  know maybe something about that job may have eventually drove you away  from him?  I have been dealing with this too.  I think a lot of us have.   I believe we are being purged. * *God is jeleous, but he loves  us. * Jeleous is actually one of his names (Exodus 34:14)!  I didnt  know that, but it is.  And all he wants from us is ALL of our heart, b/c  we sure have his.
> 
> ...



My sisters,

I am so thankful that everyone is on one accord and showing love and support to our sister! The bolded is the same word I got this week including the word about  Abraham. I agree with you my sister Naturallysweet, it is a time for purging.  God wants our love...Miss Loolalooh, don't be  dismayed in the valley! Your trials are producing eternal reward!  And  don't be "ensnared" by the desire for "more".. God has not abandoned you Loolalooh, he hasn't.  Trust me...he has abundant mercy and love...just waiting!!  Trust me on this my sister! There is hope! When you endured a trial there is an eternal  reward.  What you went through will produce something of much greater importance.  Trust me on this!  It feels like he has abandoned you...I am confident that he has  not!!  Sometimes God has to use trials to produce character in us and set us free.  *God wants us to return to him and put him first!* *He wants  vessels to use*, I got the same word as Health&Hair28 too...he  can't use the strong! Let's humble ourselves and seek God.  He longs to show us mercy!  We have busied ourselves with seeking our own...I know it doesn't seem like any have wronged him...but believe me we have wronged him.  *It's time to clean up our cups inside* and out.  It's time to get rid of all those sins on the inside...*we know what they are!  We have to have a greater righteousness than the pharisees*...*God requires more* *and and he requires it right now*.  I know you are hurting right now, but listen, but there is healing in his arms.  There is comfort in his arms.  At my lowest points, his arms were a safe haven!  Please run to him.  I don't want  to detract from your pain and suffering, and I know you are hurting...but I encourage you to now focus on others..there is a need out there that we must meet!!!  We have to meet this need!  If you don't understand, just have faith.  Deep down we know it's the right thing to do.   He will not forget you nor does he want you to stop asking.  "Ask", but ask for others as much as you do for yourself.  Don't be dismayed by the here and now!  God shared with me  two words...FAITH & EXPECTATION...we can have hope that he has good plans for us and will reward us in his time...He knows we can't endure without hope.  But we know this God!!! We know how He is!!!...I'm telling you He longs to be gracious to us!  We can be content as we wait patiently and *keep  him first*...This is a good thing...what better place to be than in his presence!  Better is one day in his presence!  Let's return to God, and in the mean time focus on others!  He was willing to hurt you temporarily to produce something greater!!  And most importantly* DO NOT FEAR*!  Do not fear that he has left you!  Do not fear that he has abandoned you!  Do not fear that he has turned his face from you!  The only fear we have is the Fear of God.  Instead, WE LOVE.  Pour love into others!!!  For  perfect love casts out fear! It will dissapear.  The pain will dissapear.  The tears will dissapear.  Return to him.    We know His glory!!!  "The Lord, the Lord, gracious and full of compassion,slow to anger and great mercy."  We don't have to be afraid...because we are walking in perfect love and emulating our Father we are doing what is pleasing to Him. 

This job may have been your Isaac, give it to him!  Perfect your heart towards Him!  He has a ram in the bush waiting at the  right time!  

Isaiah 30:18
Yet the LORD longs to be gracious to you; he rises to show you  compassion. For the LORD is a God of justice. Blessed are all who wait  for him!

*I know this was addressed to Loolalooh, but ladies...we have to return to God right now!  Let's seek his face and pour ourselves out for others.  If you don't understand just have faith! You know it's the right thing to do.  God bless you ladies!!!  Let's continue to pray for eachother especially those that are going through right now...and Micah Six Eight!*


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 29, 2012)

I'm also praying for you Loolalooh.  Thank you for continuing to minister to us as you are going through this tough time.  This season will not last!  God is still God and will continue to carry you through this.  Hugs.


----------



## sidney (May 29, 2012)

Loolalooh, I know that didn't seem like the right thing to say..and it seems I always have to unfortunate obligation to say something at the most inopertune time...but that's what I was coming here to post.  So sorry you are hurting, I am praying for you and everyone here!! Love you very much!!


----------



## Shimmie (May 29, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> Read this and thought about you loolalooh.
> 
> It's your weaknesses, not your strengths, that draw you closer to God. It is also your weaknesses that enable you to help others. It is the broken who become "masters at mending". Your most effective ministry can come out of your most painful experiences. The things you're most relunctant to share are often the very things God will use to help others. "I am glad to boast about my weaknesses, so that the power of Christ may work through me". (2CO 12:9) By: A.J.



Your post reminds me of this scripture...

_The sacrifices of God are a broken spirit: a broken and a contrite heart, O God, you will not despise. ----- Isaiah 51:17 _

When we've been brought 'low'... the Holy Spirit will always flow.  He never leaves us.  We are not despised.


----------



## loolalooh (May 29, 2012)

sidney said:


> Loolalooh, I know that didn't seem like the right thing to say..and it seems I always have to unfortunate obligation to say something at the most inopertune time...but that's what I was coming here to post.  So sorry you are hurting, I am praying for you and everyone here!! Love you very much!!



Oh no, sidney.  You're fine.  Everything that everyone has been saying in this thread is valuable.  I'm literally re-reading many of the comments and soaking it in so it gets in deep.  Your post is resonating with a sermon I just came across online by TD Jakes called "Have you ever been stuck?".  He talks about the danger of self-pity and and self, amongst other things.  Then I thought back to your post and thought to myself how crippling it can be to slip into self-pity and focus on the self's afflictions, struggles, etc.  It is perfectly human for us to cry out during times of suffering, but we have to snap out of it.  For example, I look at Psalm 13, which begins with suffering but quickly ends with trust in the Lord.  The "woe is me" is gone by the end of the Psalm.  I think I'm starting to digress, but basically, you and the other ladies are right about the purging.  Last week, I lost focus of "others" and became consumed in my problems.  I lost focus on the "eternal reward" and became consumed on blessings here in this life.  "Pain may endure for a night but joy cometh in the morning." I can't let my pain endure for multiple nights, metaphorically speaking.  At some point, I have to be like David in Psalm 13 so I can get back to the real mission in this life.  To work for others and to work for the eternal Kingdom.  So thank you.


----------



## loolalooh (May 29, 2012)

Can't let whatever suffering, small or large, consume you.  Cry out and then release it.  Don't remain stuck.  Allow His power to touch/heal you.  Continue in the work He has set out for you.

*PSALM 13*



> O Lord, how long will you forget me? Forever?
> How long will you look the other way?
> 2 How long must I struggle with anguish in my soul,
> with sorrow in my heart every day?
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Can't let whatever suffering, small or large, consume you.  Cry out and then release it.  Don't remain stuck.  Allow His power to touch/heal you.  Continue in the work He has set out for you.
> 
> *PSALM 13*



Ummmmm, look at you.    

Ministering even in the midst of this trial.   

This is what the enemy has been trying to stop you from doing.  

God's Word is alive in you, Loolalooh... ALIVE!   Look at it!  Still flowing.   

Okay, it may feel like an effort, but that's what the enemy wants hoping that you'll just give up.     But you won't.   

Like Mary, the mother of Jesus, you are giving 'birth' to the Word in your heart and into the hearts of others.    

Sweetheart, you are alive and well, living for Jesus, healed of all diseases and afflictions.    You're bypassing this; faster than any Indy race, faster than light.    You're bypassing the trick of the enemy and there isn't a thing that he can do to stop you.    You're being carried in the arms of Jesus.   

Sweet sleep, angel.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 30, 2012)

Be Encouraged sis! 

Trust God...


----------



## plainj (May 30, 2012)

[U said:
			
		

> So early this morning, I had a shift in thinking that I pray is not a phase but carries me through the rest of this journey. [/U] The anger is still there but is starting to melt.  Depression's hold has lessened a bit.  The resentment and abandonment have transformed into just letting things fall as they may.  Essentially I am "leaving it at His feet".  And besides, life could be a LOT worse.  There are people starving.  There are people dying.  Etc.


This is what I call peace. Your faith and your strength are an inspiration. Your high will stay. You just stay anchored in Jesus. He loves you and He knows exactly what you are going through. Only He has all the answers that you need. God bless you. :Rose:


----------



## Galadriel (May 30, 2012)

A lot of what was already said, I agree with. I'm keeping you in prayer, and know that you're not alone!


----------

